# Replacement for Werkstat acrylic?



## F10N47 (Apr 2, 2013)

It seems Werkstat products are temporarily unavailable due to being rebranded. Is there another spray sealant which works well on white paintwork? The good thing with Werkstat is it doesn't leave any residue.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

I believe Carlack sealant is Werkstat just rebranded...


----------



## Waylander-A4 (May 29, 2013)

I have two white cars and a silver one im quite happy with AF tough coat that is good on white..

Used it on Black metallic on sunday and although its reflections are good its a bit to clinical on black. needs a bit deeper gloss


----------



## Audi m8 (Feb 6, 2013)

Rebranded as what? And any idea when it might be available ?


----------



## mwad (Mar 4, 2011)

Audi m8 said:


> Rebranded as what? And any idea when it might be available ?


That's what I was going to ask.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Think Rich at PB is on the case and will update us when has some news.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

I have used both the werkstat acrylic kit and AF tough Coat on a pearlescent white Abarth 500 and found the werkstat a far superior product.

Easier to apply, better finish and the icing on the cake is that werkstat do a bespoke QD for the acrylic range (Glos) :thumb:

I prefer the werkstat so much, I sold my AF tough prep / tough coat

As always, just my opinion of course ... :wave:

Have heard good things about CarPro Reload but haven't used it, yet!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

This is a no brainer "Reload"
Gonz.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Sonus acrylic glanz


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

great gonzo said:


> This is a no brainer "Reload"
> Gonz.


I will 100% second this. brilliant product. so easy to use, not temperature fussy and gives great beading/sheeting :thumb:


----------



## Audi m8 (Feb 6, 2013)

I have reload but only used it twice so far.

I didn't see it as a replacement for Werkstat since it is a 'system'. 

Can you folks enlighten me on how it would replace Werkstat system?

Not being funny, just don't fully understand. :newbie:

Cheers


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

Audi m8 said:


> I have reload but only used it twice so far.
> 
> I didn't see it as a replacement for Werkstat since it is a 'system'.
> 
> ...


I was just going by the OP's question...

"is there another *spray sealant*" which works well on white paintwork.

I have a candy white golf and love the werkstat system along with various other products. One of the best spray sealants that I have used other than Jett Trigger (imo ofc) was reload. :thumb: Just my tuppence worth


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

I would seriously look into artdeshine nano gloss,apply the same way and boom instant gloss..u will.not be dissapointed,can be layerd too just like werkstat.


----------



## Audi m8 (Feb 6, 2013)

I've been watching the ADS posts with interest. 

Quite a few other contenders of 'same' product....?
What I mean is, they appear to be all similar! It's getting a bit complex on the sealant / coating / hybrid front. To say the least. 

Werkstat seemed so simple and proven over experience and had great pedigree. 

Shame if it is somehow gonna lose that by rebranding!!


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Audi m8 said:


> I've been watching the ADS posts with interest.
> 
> Quite a few other contenders of 'same' product....?
> What I mean is, they appear to be all similar! It's getting a bit complex on the sealant / coating / hybrid front. To say the least.
> ...


I know what u mean mate but tbh once u get to head round it its pretty simple,i told matt i didnt want to play with coatings as i have had experiance with them and cos i use my car daily i havnt the time for curing etc..so what i have done is kept it simple and replaced my jett with the ads wax and the glos is my ngps,but in all honesty the ngps is a stand alone sealant,and can be the jett!i just wanted to play with a wax...i have been a werkstat user for years and very happy with the results with ads..give it a shotu wont be dissapointed mate..


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

I hope its jus new branding with werkstat...the saying comes to mind,if it aint broke dont fix it!


----------



## F10N47 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies.

I guess my original post was a bit vague and I certainly didn't mean to start a panic with regard to Werkstat! I contacted Polished Bliss and they confirmed it should be available again within a month. I don't know the exact extent of any change to the product so some input from PB would be most welcome.

With regard to my request for an alternative spray sealant, I should have asked for recommendations for complete systems which are similar to Werkstat. I currently use the Werkstat acrylic system (Prime, Jett, Glos) so would need a replacement for all of those if Jett doesn't make an appearance before my bottle runs out.

Hopefully, changes will be limited to labelling as I really don't want to move away from Werkstat unless absolutely necessary.

Sorry for any confusion!


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Give Reload or oen of the Sonus products a try, nice gloss and beading with simmilar durability.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

great gonzo said:


> This is a no brainer "Reload"
> Gonz.





Ryan said:


> I will 100% second this. brilliant product. so easy to use, not temperature fussy and gives great beading/sheeting :thumb:


Third :thumb:


----------



## F10N47 (Apr 2, 2013)

I've been assured by PB that there's no change to the formula so that's good news


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

I have tested Reload and Gtechniq C2V3. They are both ok but I wouldn't buy either again. They are probably designed as toppers for their respective coatings. Ofcourse, they can also be used as stand alone LSPs.

I am currently researching a product called NEO POLYMER PROTECTION by Scholl Concepts. If it does what it says, there won't be any need for a SYSTEM. One product for everything.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Carlack has recently changed hands twice in Germany (now Switzerland) due to the ill health of the retirement of the owner. The latest one made all supply a bit tricky as we had real delays in getting Carlack back in stock, so there was probably just a knock on delay over to the US with Werkstat & Klasse products.

The formulas are all the same though in the Carlack so I'm sure that will translate across to the Werkstat range :thumb:


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

F10N47 said:


> Thanks for all the replies.
> 
> I guess my original post was a bit vague and I certainly didn't mean to start a panic with regard to Werkstat! I contacted Polished Bliss and they confirmed it should be available again within a month. I don't know the exact extent of any change to the product so some input from PB would be most welcome.
> 
> ...


So how are you finding the system....is it fool proof when applying?
I'm thinking of getting some for my silver golf...& yes i'm a no nothing:newbie:...there are sooo many products that seem to fit the bill 

Cheers

Graham


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Pb have werkstat new bottles in. 

Offer soon i heard


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

Rascal_69 said:


> Pb have werkstat new bottles in.
> 
> Offer soon i heard


I likes the sound of that:thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

The Artdeshine stuff does look great, if you fancy a complete system the two which immediately spring to mind are Zaino and Optimum. It had been a few years since I used Zaino products but they were all easy to use, I am biased towards Optimum stuff but they do have a spray sealant (Opti-Seal) which is a wipe-one-walk-away product and a spray wax. As with most systems the Optimum range is designed to work as a system (or stand alone if required)


----------



## John.C (Nov 4, 2012)

Well I must say I don't like the new labels


----------



## NikonGuy (Jun 1, 2012)

I used Acrylic Jett on my 2010 Ice Silver Audi and it was great, forget AF Tough Coat I tried that and the Jett is miles better.

On my 2013 Ice Silver Audi I am using SONAX Xtreme Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT, easy to use can be used on black plastic trim. It has better shine, looks and durability then Jett and is now my favorite sealant.

Oh forgot to mention beading!! It has INSANE beading!!


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

So for 2yr old silver paintwork(minor scuffs/scratches)what would you recommend to go under the SONAX Xtreme Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT?


----------



## NikonGuy (Jun 1, 2012)

graham1970 said:


> So for 2yr old silver paintwork(minor scuffs/scratches)what would you recommend to go under the SONAX Xtreme Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT?


Nothing you want to put NPT on clean bear paint.

I do the following prep on my 2013 Ice Silver Audi:-

1. Wash (BTBM)
2. Clay (BH Soft clay as it will not marr and works very well, I use this after I have rinsed the car as you use the water as lube. You may need BH Medium if you have a lot of tar deposits etc on the paint)
3. Polish
4. Wipe Down with Sonax Paint Prep (Removes any polish oils etc)
5. NPT!

Hope that helps!


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Cheers,i'm a complete know nothing newbie so you interpreted my question perfectly....can i ask what hand polish you would recommend?:thumb:


----------



## NikonGuy (Jun 1, 2012)

graham1970 said:


> Cheers,i'm a complete know nothing newbie so you interpreted my question perfectly....can i ask what hand polish you would recommend?:thumb:


I have asked this very question over in the Polish forum:-

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=319074

I currently use AF Rejuvenate, but think there must be a better option out there!


----------



## F10N47 (Apr 2, 2013)

Polished Bliss now have Werkstat back in stock. I've tried the 'new' Jett and it's the same as it was before.


----------

